# Deer Grunt ringtones



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

been searching for some ringtones of a deer grunting, and get hits, but when I try to pull them up I cant really find anything.....Anybody have a good site they have purchased rings like this from?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

You can try recording your own if your phone records. Then set it as a tone.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I found one that works! Go to the following link. You can listen to the different ones. Scroll down to where it says 'download tracks' and pick the one you want. Download it to your computer and email it to your phone from your computer. Then set as a tone!

http://www.soundboard.com/sb/Deer_Sounds_audio.aspx


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

phonezoo.com all free sent directly to your phone


----------

